# Pre pregnancy clinic - what to expect



## nbrodie1987 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have my first pre pregnancy clinic visit next week and have no idea what to expect, any suggestions welcome!!


----------



## am64 (Feb 6, 2012)

bumping this for all those who maybe able to help x


----------



## Monkey (Feb 7, 2012)

nbrodie1987 said:


> I have my first pre pregnancy clinic visit next week and have no idea what to expect, any suggestions welcome!!



Hello! And welcome.

Going from experience, you're likely to see a DSN. Lots of questions - have you been pregnant before, have you got any other children, what contraception are you using. They'll want to know when your eyes were last screened (and will arrnage an appointment if not recently), check your weight/height (and therefore BMI), and you might see a dietician to give advice on diet / weight.

Bloods - I had hba1c done, and a whole raft of other bloods too. And a urine test, as you would at normal clinic. You should be able to agree a series of targets for both hba1c and pre and post-meal blood glucose. There'll probably be some explanation of the risks involved, altho I didn't get that (2nd timer).

I've probably missed something - will come back to it if I remember! Good luck.


----------



## ScottyK (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi girls,

I have an appointment with my DSN for a pre-conception appoint in March. I wondered whether you did take/were considering taking your partner along at this point?  On the one hand, I'd like to take mine along with me so he gets a feel for how much info we have to deal with, but on the other hand, if it's just tests etc then I'm not sure it's worth it? 

Opinions welcome! 

k.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 8, 2012)

ScottyK said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I have an appointment with my DSN for a pre-conception appoint in March. I wondered whether you did take/were considering taking your partner along at this point?  On the one hand, I'd like to take mine along with me so he gets a feel for how much info we have to deal with, but on the other hand, if it's just tests etc then I'm not sure it's worth it?
> 
> ...



My hospital particularly recommended that you brough your husband/partner for the first appointment, just so they understood the score. I've not taken H to my 2nd one (and tbh, he knew it all from 1st time round!) but would if I felt it was beneficial.


----------



## ScottyK (Feb 8, 2012)

Monkey said:


> My hospital particularly recommended that you brough your husband/partner for the first appointment, just so they understood the score. I've not taken H to my 2nd one (and tbh, he knew it all from 1st time round!) but would if I felt it was beneficial.



Thanks   I was thinking I probably should take him.  I think he's a bit scared bless him!


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 9, 2012)

I always tried to take hubby to every appointment.

But we didnt plan so i dont know if id have taken him to this.

Its up to you


----------

